
Ask HN: Why do FAANG help you prepare for interviews? - jimbo_joe
Every company designs its interview process to understand whether the candidate fits the role and can do the work the company needs.<p>What is the point in teaching candidates how to solve interview problems if it positively skews their interview performance? Doesn&#x27;t it make the interview process more biased?
======
bradleyjg
If you are capable of learning to do the kind of problems they want you do and
willing to put in the effort to learn how to do them, you've answered the two
questions that kind of interview is supposed to answer.

Not helping candidates would (further) bias the process towards savvy people
that had the connections necessary to get the inside scoop some other way.

